# Murray Eliminator



## Re-Cyclist (Nov 28, 2018)

Does anyone out there have the cap that fits over the shifter housing on this Murray Eliminator 5 speed? It's a nice survivor with the exception of tires and the missing cap.


----------



## anders1 (Nov 28, 2018)

Cool bike!!


----------

